# In The Grey - Short Film



## Tigertail (Dec 15, 2011)

[video=vimeo;33757427]http://vimeo.com/33757427[/video]

This was the 3rd project I recently finished for the filmmaking class I'm in. I'd love to hear feedback!

vimeo.com/33757427 - (if imbedded video doesn't work)


----------



## Gabbana (Jan 2, 2012)

The link does not work


----------



## Tigertail (Jan 3, 2012)

vimeo.com/33757427

I left spaces in the earlier link as it sometimes causes the film to become imbedded in the post which seems to not work for some browsers.

Also, if for some reason that fails here's a link to my profile with the film listed. - Paul Romo on Vimeo


----------



## iresq (Jan 3, 2012)

I liked it.  Did it move me?  No.  But was nicely shot.  Got mix of handheld and mounted.  Audio mix prior to video edit, etc.  Most of my thoughts are on audio (something a little closer to what I know), the wave sounds could be attenuated a little.  I found them to be harsh and distracting.  Maybe re-equalize a bit taking down some of the high end, rolling off starting around 8k.  Also, in the breakup scene, it was difficult to hear her.  Not sure if she is on a separate audio track so that may be a hard fix. On the video side, given the nature and title of shot, have you given any thought to B&W, or at least mute the colors on beach scenes?


----------

